# Vape test station help



## gman211991 (9/4/18)

Hi there,

So this past Saturday I was at Cape vape fest. I was curious about the one of the testing units on display I believe vapour mountain had one (the one with 8 wired mods). I'd like to know a little more about it in terms of who manufactures it and what the technical specs are etc. any help would be appreciated.


----------



## gman211991 (9/4/18)

found it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (9/4/18)

gman211991 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> So this past Saturday I was at Cape vape fest. I was curious about the one of the testing units on display I believe vapour mountain had one (the one with 8 wired mods). I'd like to know a little more about it in terms of who manufactures it and what the technical specs are etc. any help would be appreciated.



Hi @gman211991 
I think that test station is called an octopod
And if i recall, Vaperite was selling one of these types of things a while back. Just check with them. Not sure if they still stock it though, i think it was about R5k at the time


----------



## Raindance (9/4/18)

gman211991 said:


> found it
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What would one use one of these for? Do I need one?

Regards


----------



## gman211991 (9/4/18)

Raindance said:


> What would one use one of these for? Do I need one?
> 
> Regards



Man cave for when the guys or girls come over


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (9/4/18)

gman211991 said:


> Man cave for when the guys or girls come over
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So it's like a mod with eight teets? Why is it called a testing station?

Regards


----------



## gman211991 (9/4/18)

Raindance said:


> So it's like a mod with eight teets? Why is it called a testing station?
> 
> Regards



Had no idea what to call it only seen it being used for juice testing


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GSAvaper (12/4/18)

It is used in Vape shops, so you can try different juices before buying, which is very cool. They typically label the the attached mods from 1-8 and display the juices related to each mod above or next to it, also labelled from 1-8. If you therefore have a look at the juices, and want to know what juice number 3 tastes like, they supply you with a drip-tip and you just attach it to mod number 3 an have a vape. It is awesome, and I really think more vape shops should have them. This way, you can try a particular juice, decide if you like it or not, and then buy, rather than hoping you will like it, and wasting your money if you dont. Vaperite has them, and they definitely work like a charm.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

